# CFSATE



## acymra (21 Jun 2011)

My TOS start date is 1 Sept 11, when will they let me know:

1)	When I should get ready to move (from Qc to ON)
2)	Since I am in a common law relationship, will my spouse be moving with me as well?
3)	Am I entitled to a PMQ since I will be a course candidate?
4)	When should I expect some answers? 4 wks, 5 wks, 6 wks before my TOS date?

Can someone help me out? 

Thanks!


----------



## acooper (21 Jun 2011)

Do you have your posting message? That will contain at least some of the details - like whether you are entitled to a cost move, or IR.


----------



## acymra (21 Jun 2011)

No posting msg yet, just the offer that was proposed to me and I accepted. When do they usually come out with a posting msg?


----------



## acooper (21 Jun 2011)

I should think you'd get your posting message soon, but I can't give a timeframe. My husband received his posting message within a week or so of accepting his CT/OT offer last year, IIRC. It was all confused and hectic for us because he was working near Huntsville for OP Cadence and was difficult to reach when we received his offer and posting message.


----------



## popet (9 Jul 2011)

If your legally in a Common Law relationship and it is on record on your MPRR, you will be entitled to a PMQ for you, your family and your F&E.
OR
You will be allowed to go to Borden on IR.

I suggest that you bring your family with you since you will be in Borden for over a year.

What trade has been offered to you?


----------



## acymra (26 Jul 2011)

Hello Popet.


Yes my common law status is recorded on my MPRR. 


I'm going in as an ACS Tech. 


The CC from my OR called D Mil C 7-5 Component Transfer and they said most likely I will be on IR and will have to figure it out with CFSATE if they are will move my family once I get there. I plan to move my family to the Borden area at my own expense and see if I can be reimbursed. In the long run it will cost me less to move my family to Borden then it would to drive back and forth to Montreal not to mention time as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2011)

acymra said:
			
		

> I plan to move my family to the Borden area at my own expense and see if I can be reimbursed.



*Don't* do it.  Wait until you get there, check in with your chain of command and see if a move is possible.  If it is (e.g. the course is long enough to justify moving your family) then you can do it properly and with authority.  If you do it on your own, most likely you'll be SOL.


----------



## Wookilar (26 Jul 2011)

I agree with Moe.

It is very common for people on lengthy QL3 courses to have their families move to be with them. IR can end up costing the CF almost as much as a move sometimes, plus moving the family removes the stress of being separated for such a long period. Especially if there is a period on PAT Pl.

Not all courses at CFSATE are sequential. You will probably do your tools package/common course then you may wait for some time before your actual trades course.

Wook


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (2 Aug 2011)

I'm currently at CFSATE. If you are ACS, you will be at CFSATE for almost 2 years. If you are going to be on a french course, You will likely be there longer. Stays at CFSATE are extensive no matter the trade. Many students at CFSATE live in PMQs with their families.


----------



## VRI2AVN (2 Aug 2011)

I assume the wait time for AVN will be about the same????? Got my OT just waiting on course dates.


----------



## Bubbs25 (12 Aug 2011)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I'm currently at CFSATE. If you are ACS, you will be at CFSATE for almost 2 years. If you are going to be on a french course, You will likely be there longer. Stays at CFSATE are extensive no matter the trade. Many students at CFSATE live in PMQs with their families.



I too am at CFSATE now, the thing with CFSATE that I noticed so far about getting course loaded is that the more time in the military you have the better the chances of getting on course right away.  That is why you see so many OJT's getting on courses compared to someone who just got out of basic training.  Yes you could be there for up to 2 yrs, theres no getting around that part of it as there are many waiting to get on there rescpective courses.

Any questions at all just message me and I'll try to find the asnwer for you the best way that I can.

Bubbs25


----------

